# Windows 7 RC x86 / Windows Live Mail / Outlook Express



## pcp-brattcoxx (21. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich jetzt den Windows 7 RC x86 nutze, bin ich durch den Programmverlust von _Outlook Express_ ja nun gezwungen meine E-Mails in Zukunft entweder online oder mit der Anwendung _Windows Live Mail_ abzurufen.

Wie ich bereits gelesen habe gibt es eine Option in _Live Mail_ mit deren Hilfe sich _Outlook Express_ Daten importieren lassen. Aber...

- gilt dies auch für das Adressbuch auch Windows XP?
- kann ich meine Mails (welche sich ja dann auch vermehren) im Fall des Falles auch wieder exportieren, damit ich diese wieder unter XP und _Outlook Express_ nutzen kann?


----------



## INU.ID (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo.

Bitte stellen sie diese Frage doch noch in ihrem anderen Thread zum Thema Windows 7.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...4625-windows-7-rc-x86-audio-video-codecs.html

Es ist der Übersicht nicht zuträglich für jede kleine Frage einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen. Ich bitte um ihr Verständnis.

*closed*


----------

